# Freud Router?



## Steve Harris (Sep 2, 2006)

Greetings:
Can anyone provide feedback on the Freud Router FT 1700CVEK?
I'm looking for a medium size router for "under the table" use. I found some info on it, but I believe it was quite old. The owner was expressing his delight about the bit adjustments and bit changes from on top of the table. He stated it was the only one he knew of that could do those things. I think, now, several medium size routers have those qualities (?) but I may be wrong.

Anyway, if someone has first hand experience with the Freud 1700, can you reply. It would be greatly appreciated.
Thx,
Mapmaker


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome Mapmaker. Most routers in the "medium" range allow for above the table adjustments. This is not as big a deal as some people would have you believe. Odds are you will have your router mounted on a plate that lifts out of the table for bit changes, and it is easy enough to make a height adjustment at this time. Most of these routers are very easy to adjust under the table as well. Freud makes quality tools. The best way to buy a router is to get one in your hands and see how it feels to you, you are the one who will be using it. Remember to flip it upside down since this is how it will be table mounted.  If you are comfortable with the controls and adjustments then you are getting close to a winner. You want the ability to use guide bushings with templates. Having both a 1/4" and 1/2" collet is another plus, not all bits are made in both sizes. A light is a nice feature but few models have them at this time. Dust collection is a very big plus. Aside from saving time on clean up you will be keeping more dust out of your lungs, and this is a good thing.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums mapmaker.


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

I bought the Freud FT 1700CVEK a couple of months ago so that I could use it as a dedicated table router. When I was researching it I came across the same review you spoke of. My experience with the router so far echoes that review. I'm very pleased with it.

There is a release button on the router which enables you to slide the whole motor up and it locks in place above the table. As it locks in place it engages the collet lock so bit changes are done with one wrench. Typically before I raise the router I pop out the center ring of my router table plate to make it easier. A bent wrench might make it even easier yet but it's not necessary.

It comes with a knob that can be inserted in a hole above the table to unlock the router, then it's inserted into another hole to make height adjustments. Usually I just reach under the table and use the micro adjustment knob on the router for height changes. The above the table bit changes are a real convenience. I haven't removed my router from the table since the day I got it.

It comes with a dust collection shroud which works very well depending on what type of bit and cut you're doing. At times I connect my shop vac to the fence dust collection but mostly it stays connected to the router's dust shroud.

I have 2 other routers so this one will stay in the table. For this reason I didn't concern myself with handheld routing issues.

If you have any specific questions fire away-

Michael


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

mapmaker said:


> Greetings:
> I think, now, several medium size routers have those qualities (?) but I may be wrong.


AFAIK, the Freud FT1700VCE is the only router available that has above the table access for height adjustment, height lock/unlock and bit changes (the collet actually extends through the base and self locks so it only takes one hand to loosen or tighten). Others may have one or two of those features but not all three.


----------

